# Autumn BADger



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Some snaps of Badger on a nice autumn day, and one pic of him in silent meditation.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

It's MY little Trouble!!!
(huggles him) Mkay...it's about time you ship him to me Christian, i'm out of little buddies lol


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

oh he is so lovely!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

BADGER boy! Very cute pics SF

The top one looks like hes got a yellow wig on, hehe.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> BADGER boy! Very cute pics SF
> 
> The top one looks like hes got a yellow wig on, hehe.


LOL!!! Yeah, he forced me to take a pic of him sporting his new yellow fro Thanks MISS


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> It's MY little Trouble!!!
> (huggles him) Mkay...it's about time you ship him to me Christian, i'm out of little buddies lol


You got it T'nisse!! Hmmm, now where did I put that bubble wrap?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

DeeboLove said:


> oh he is so lovely!!


"ruff, ruff, ruff" (that was Badger saying thank you so much, and yes, I speak dog)


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> You got it T'nisse!! Hmmm, now where did I put that bubble wrap?


Don't forget the foam bits! Those are fun too!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Such a handsome boy, can't wait to see future photos of the lil bub


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

What a good looking pup ... Badger looks so proud surrounded by those yellow flowers LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BADger! Lookin soooo handsome boy!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's a beautiful little guy.I'm looking forward to watching him grow!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm loving me some Badger!!!

He's a handsome fellow


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute shots! Hes a looker


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

He's a good Looking Boy


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Candra - thanks for the comps and I hope all of us get some good pics over the holidays of our pups

Sadie - thanks, proud...maybe, upset that he couldn't eat those flowers...for sure

Lauren mama - Badger told me that he loves the southern women....can't blame him

dixie - Thank you and yeah, I can't wait to see him grow too, I hope I'm using the right fertilizer LOL!!

Brandi - Thanks and Badger loves getting all the love he can

Holly - Thanks, we both have brindlish lookers!!!

MachO - Thank you and I really am happy with his looks and personality, let's keep it that way!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

O M G Christian, I have been feigning for pics of this gorgeous red boy, oh how I heart him, he mends my heart abit everytime I see him. I love that first and alst pic, the meditation is required silly dad guy, and I love the "talking" pics, oooo I sooo wanna squish him, please give him tons of love from me.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> O M G Christian, I have been feigning for pics of this gorgeous red boy, oh how I heart him, he mends my heart abit everytime I see him. I love that first and alst pic, the meditation is required silly dad guy, and I love the "talking" pics, oooo I sooo wanna squish him, please give him tons of love from me.


Tye Tye, if anyone needs their heart mended, it's you. I hope you are healing emotionally and still kickin'. I will most certainly squish Badger's face for you and send him your love Keep up the faith my friend Sending hugs to you and yours!!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG Love the last picture!!! Gorgeous baby!!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> OMG Love the last picture!!! Gorgeous baby!!!!


Thank you, I caught him while he was re-charging LOL!!! He is such a good boy


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Great looking boy you got there


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Christian, we've talked back and forth a few times since my Spike passed, so I know what you were going through. I have to say that Badger looks like a great pup to help you heal. Can't wait to watch him grow!


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice puppy!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> Tye Tye, if anyone needs their heart mended, it's you. I hope you are healing emotionally and still kickin'. I will most certainly squish Badger's face for you and send him your love Keep up the faith my friend Sending hugs to you and yours!!!


Christian, I am mending, slowly, I know it takes time and that is all we have here on this earth, but seeing pics of Badger makes the day better, cause I know my Penny would love him. awwww I am glad Badger got love, give him some from me every day, please. Thank you for the hugs, smae to you and Badger, Keep up with the pics please, I love to see this guys face. How are the legs and have his eyes changed or are they still the greenish color??


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

JayHawk - Thanks for saying so, I am very proud of him, he is a little sh*t though LOL!!!

Ryan - Brother, we know eachother's pain, a pain that will always linger but, dammit, what are we supposed to do? It's literally a new life I am living now and I'm going day by day, as they say. Badger has definitely given me that distraction I needed Thanks for your understanding.

Kevin - Thanks, and he is naughty and nice LOL!!!

Tye Tye - Hopefully more pics over the holidays, perhaps stealing some turkey LOL!! He only has one leg now that is a little bit "knuckling", so we are getting better! He just has to stop growing so darn tall so fast LOL!!! His eyes are staying more greenish for now, so who knows. I remember thinking that when Cuda's nose was mostly pink with a little black that it would stay that way. Well it took a long time, and without hardly noticing, one day it turned all black. Crazy!!! Take care girl, I mean it!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Christian, I cannot wait to see more pics, I heart Badger and I am taking care, having wonderful friends like you and this forum make it so much better. Thank you, I cannot wait to see more pics.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

He looks great bro!!! Awesome lil guy!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> He looks great bro!!! Awesome lil guy!!!


I will gladly pass on the compliment to Badger and let him gnaw on it for awhile LOL!!! Thank you kindly


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice to get to see some pictures of Badger, he looks great. You can't beat the consistency of that line.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Well let me be the 1st to say WELCOME BACK...without hi-jacking the thread...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks john


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww he is do cute, and growing like a weed, looks like you got yourself a little spitfire right there SF


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What a freaking cutie!!! I love Badger.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Nice to get to see some pictures of Badger, he looks great. You can't beat the consistency of that line.


Thanks Shana, your opinion means as much to me as anyones!!! I know you are aware of the blood that flows thru Badger, and I appreciate your comment and confidentiality my friend


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Aireal said:


> awww he is do cute, and growing like a weed, looks like you got yourself a little spitfire right there SF


....and p*ssing vinegar too LOL!!! Yeah, he is growing, or I'm shrinking!!! To what size I don't know, we will see. Thanks ever so much


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> What a freaking cutie!!! I love Badger.


Oh Sharon, I know Badger loves you too, how could he not love one of the nicest people on this site, hands down!!! Freaking cutie, maybe....cutie freak, most definitely LOL!!! Thanks my friend


----------

